

Parody Color Pitch Deck - dorkitude
https://docs.google.com/present/view?id=ajdtctfhv4hn_264g329gwcc&ncl=true

======
ChuckMcM
I realize it is supposed to be funny but it comes off like sour grapes, just
saying. Even the Cuil poster [1] (which is strikes me as really funny) is
really only funny in hindsight.

[1] [http://blog.reddit.com/2009/11/interrobang-your-wall-with-
th...](http://blog.reddit.com/2009/11/interrobang-your-wall-with-this-
new.html)

------
davidu
link not working for me. :-(

Edit: sort of works.

Also, this is a joke deck, not a real deck.

~~~
David
But despite that it's a joke deck, it fits with everything I've seen about
them so far.

------
mattmanser
This was already top of HN with 304 points or something crazy like that and
was killed off.

Not sure why, unless it's because google docs is dying trying to serve this
up.

~~~
kj12345
I think some HNers aren't bothering to distinguish between satire/parody and
silly memes. So they kill great posts like that one off just to be sure, and
then we're left with a bunch of posts where people make the exact same points
using more serious-sounding language.

